# Chasing in Floyd and Murray



## merc123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Went by Berry College yesterday and saw a smal 4 and 8 chasing does. Doe tarsals were black

Just saw a small 8 at Carters lake chasing does. He has ran by me about 9 times but always out of bow range.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just missed a doe. Shot over her back.


----------



## SwingDinger (Nov 19, 2012)

i used to see alot of deer over at carters around the last apple field . havnt been in a year or two . has there been many people hunting up there?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2012)

chasing good up around Cisco and should be at peak this weekend...


----------

